# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  (واهجرهم هجرا جميلا) ماالمقصوود ?

## مناهل

في كتاب الله العظيم كثيرا ماتستوقفني بعض الآيات قد يكون معناها واضح  لكن مغزاها مستتر
من الآيات التي أقف عندها كثيرا قولة (واهجرهم هجرا جميلا !!!
ماالهجر الجميل وهل يكون الهجر جميلا ؟؟؟
هل المقصد الصبر على الأذى  أم ثوابة الجميل !!
أيضا قولة تعالى (واصبر وماصبرك الا بالله )
أشعر أن هناك تشابة بين هاتين الآيتين 
لاأعلم لكن بانتظار تأملاتكم في قول الكريم المنان

----------


## أمل*

سئل الشيخ الإمام، العالم العامل، الحبر الكامل، شيخ الإسلام، ومفتي الأنام، تقي الدين بن تيمية أيده الله وزاده من فضله العظيم، عن الصبر الجميل والصفح الجميل، والهجر الجميل، وما أقسام التقوى والصبر الذي عليه الناس؟ فأجاب رحمه الله: الحمد لله، أما بعد فإن الله أمر نبيه بالهجر الجميل، والصفح الجميل، والصبر الجميل، فالهجر الجميل هجر بلا أذى، والصفح الجميل صفح بلا عتاب، والصبر الجميل صبر بلا شكوى، قال يعقوب عليه الصلاة والسلام: " إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله " مع قوله: " فصبر جميل، والله المستعان على ما تصفون " فالشكوى إلى الله لا تنافي الصبر الجميل.
من موقع سحاب

----------


## مناهل

جزاك الله خيرا أختي أمل على الفائدة ونفع بعلمك وزادك من فضلة ورفع قدرك بالدارين
فالهجر الجميل هجر بلا أذى،

----------


## أمل*

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي أمل على الفائدة ونفع بعلمك وزادك من فضلة ورفع قدرك بالدارين


اّمين ، وإياك أختي الكريمة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## شلاش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا .
الصحيح  أن  الآية  منسوخة  نسختها آية  السيف  في براءة .
فالهجر في حق المشرك  منسوخ بالقتال .
ولكن  هناك  فائدة  في  معرفة  معنى  هذه  الآية .
قال ابن العربي  في (أحكام القرآن) (4/1880)
فيها مسألتان :
المسألة الأولى : هذه الآية  منسوخة بآية القتال ، وكل منسوخ  لافائدة  لمعرفة  معناه ، لاسيما  في هذا  الموضع  ، إلا على  القول بأن  المرء  إذا  غُلِب  بالباطل  كان  له  ان يفعل  ما فعله  النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حين غلبوه  ، وهي
المسألة الثانية : فأمّا الصبر  على مايقولون فمعلوم ، وأمّا الهجر  الجميل  فهو الذي لا فحش فيه ، وقيل : هو السلام عليهم ، وبالجملة فهو مجرد الإعراض . ا.هـ
والله أعلم

----------


## ريهان يحيى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم 
 ( والصبر الجميل :صبر بغير شكوى إلى المخلوق . ولهذا قرئ على أحمد بن حنبل فى مرضه : أن طاووسا يكره أنين المريض ويعده من الشكوى . فما أن حتى مات.
وأما الشكوى إلى الخالق فلا تنافى الصير الجميل ......) كتاب العبودية لشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية

----------


## مناهل

جزاكم الله خيرا على اضافاتكم القيمة ومشاركتكم ورفع قدركم

----------


## فارس الحرمين

فائدة جميلة ما شاء الله

أسأل الله لكم علماً نافعاً وعملاً صالحاً

----------

